# PCT in USA



## skel1977 (Jan 18, 2016)

Lost my clomid/arimidex pct connection(he moved) and Im on a cyle of test E. Is there any natural/legal without a prescription PCT's that i could buy online. I see a lot of PCT bundles on amazon but dont know how well they work or if they work at all


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 18, 2016)

No. You'll want to find a source for clomid and Nolva. Don't screw yourself up with shit that doesn't work.


----------



## skel1977 (Jan 18, 2016)

maybe ill just try asking my doctor


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 18, 2016)

Probably a waste of time and money.


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 18, 2016)

you can get all of your ancillaries as research chemicals, they're not hard to find.  Here's one, but there's plenty of others

http://www.apexpeptides.com/liquid-...n-citrate-20mg-x-30ml-anastrazole-1mg-x-30ml/

I've only ordered Vitamin B from them, don't know first hand how the rest of there stuff is, but I've never heard anything bad.  Like I say, Google it, there's lots of places that carry it, or you could go with ADC or one of the other online pharmacy sites if you want real pharmacy grade stuff, but shipping time is usually a few weeks from them.


----------



## skel1977 (Jan 18, 2016)

thanks ill check it out


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 18, 2016)

If you go to cemproducts.com and go to their website you can order research chemicals like clomid nolvadex and just about anything you would want for pct. I used to use them all the time before I found my new source. It's always worked great for me. But usually takes 7-10 days even though it's in USA.


----------

